
3D Done with Mirrors and Prisms (2008) - jacquesm
https://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/3d/stereo/3dgallery16.htm
======
Natanael_L
And once you've captured your photos using clever prism setups, why not
display them using prisms?

You only need a standard blackbody radiating light (incandescents) and another
clever prism setup to get full color projection.

[https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~wjarosz/publications/hostettle...](https://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~wjarosz/publications/hostettler15dispersion.html)

